# SFW, messaging RP buddies?



## FreyaFur (May 18, 2016)

So I used to RP on games like Impressive Title and FeralHeart, and on PonySquare but it's been a while.
 I prefer literate RP styles. Genres? Just nothing too serious, and generally no heavy romance. And preferably nothing too over the top, I like modern/realism but fantasy _can_ be fun sometimes, too. Just depends.

I prefer messaging rather than posts and it may sometimes be a little while or so before I can reply.
I have Skype under FreyaFur or Freya Helseth, you'll see the red-eared white canine in the profile photo. :3

Any questions you can ask here, if you want. :3


----------



## FlufflesKitten (May 18, 2016)

I'll RP on skype!


----------



## FreyaFur (May 19, 2016)

@FlufflesKitten Okay! :3
Add me, I'll add you, and we can start the adventure x3


----------



## FlufflesKitten (May 19, 2016)

FreyaFur said:


> @FlufflesKitten Okay! :3
> Add me, I'll add you, and we can start the adventure x3


oki!


----------



## Lekamo (May 20, 2016)

I could also use Skype for RP messaging if you still want more RP partners


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 20, 2016)

Is a vore rp okay for u?


----------



## jrfan98 (May 30, 2016)

I'll RP with ya!  jrfan98 is my Skype name.


----------



## GrandTouring3 (May 30, 2016)

I'm in!
Skype is GrandTouring3.


----------

